# Who here is on Ice Shanty Forum



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know i am who else is.

iceshanty.com


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I am, but I don't post much. There are too many people, and it's pretty impersonal. I like this site better.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I am registered there but truthfully can't even remember my handle or password as its been a long time since I visited it....... 

I have picked up a few tips from there but find this site much better.....


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Funny this post came up tonight. I tried about a half dozen times to register there today and kept getting a message saying the letters I typed didn't match on the spam filter or whatever that thing is called and thus was denied registering. I finally said the heck with it. As wall-eye says, this site is better.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

icefishermanmark said:


> I am, but I don't post much. There are too many people, and it's pretty impersonal. I like this site better.


Same here. I've met quite a few from that site on a Houghton Lake outing a couple of years ago. Come to find out most were members on here! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

I'm there often, go by Swift on it.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with you guys its a lot better here than there.To many people on that website and most from other states but i did find some good reports and tips it ashame i only found michigan-sportsman in the spring after ice out. But i only found michgan-sportsman through iceshanty. I figured most people from that site would be here. Is the ice fishing forum busy here in the winter or slow.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I go there frequently as I'm friends with one of the moderators. I don't really like the forum software they are using. You have to click on every link instead of just putting you mouse pointer on the link to see a little bit of what its about.

They only have 1/4 of the the Michigan ice fishing activity that ms.com has, but it is useful. They also have a great section on homemade gear and improvements to commercially mfg'd gear.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Basskiller, this site really heats up in the winter. Stick around and you will be pleased that you did. The vast majority of the people on this site are very helpful and willing to share info. Plus the moderators do a good job of keeping everything on an even keel.
Jim


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Im on iceshanty as Fishcapades..... usually dont post much untill hard water...


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I on there too...usually start visiting when were closer to the season


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

icefishermanmark said:


> I am, but I don't post much. There are too many people, and it's pretty impersonal. I like this site better.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm on there as well. Mostly for the homemade gadget ideas and to see where ice is starting to form. Check out the Alaska section, they are getting reports of ice and won't be long before they are on the ice. 
I suspect that I will be breaking ice before Thanksgiving to get out to the bay, happens just about every year. Nothing like sound of ice breaking by the weight of the boat at o dark thirty.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm never on there............


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

The season has started...in Alaska that is!

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishin...fd22260e9b6eb868b95a5d82fa2af74&topic=86149.0


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm on both with the same username. Its a great site but MS gets a lot more traffic


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Finally successful at registering. Turns out I wasn't using enough letters in my password but it took another 1/2 dozen attempts at it before I was informed of the problem. Even though this site is better, the more info we can gain, the better off we are.


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Im also on there, go by the same name. I fished with members of that site and they are a bunch of nice guys. I do like this site for local info. I have gotten the cold sholder from a few Ive pm on here. But I still try to read and share as much info as I can.


----------



## Bgreen (Oct 31, 2008)

I am on there as well as Bgreen02. Don't go there much until season picks up


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am there, also. Along with Iceleaders.com, icefishingfirst.com, lake-link.com and wisconsicoutdoorsman.com. All with the same handle - jbird68

Waiting for an Illinois-sportsman.com Lake-link seems to have the best fishing reports posted by other members...even though sometimes they are slim pickens.


----------

